# Soap Molds!



## HorseCreek (Aug 12, 2013)

So, I have a few dollars and would like to invest in some better soaping equipment. Looking for around 5lb log molds. Open to material suggestions. I'm considering the Vicki mold from Kelsie Creations. I like the option to make 1, 2, or 3 logs, or to use it as a slab if I want. I also like the HDPE I think. 
Also looking at the various folks that make the sets that have a couple HDPE molds and a cutter with them. I want no less than 5 ounce bars, and am not married to any particular bar size. Anything from square to rectangle is fine. I have other option for the few round bars I make. I also want a cutter as the one I have now suffices, but it's not real whoopie, lol. I would like to look at something with a wire cutter if possible. If not, the scraper/blade is acceptable, lol. If you guys have any suggestions, that would be great. If you were to go back and invest a few dollars on a piece of equipment, what would it be? Thanks!


----------



## azimuth (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Rachel -

I have some excellent HDPE molds from Mr Do Right on Ebay, they have everything from 2 lb molds up to 5 lb ones, slab and log types. including cutters. I love them and wouldn't use anything else


----------



## savonierre (Aug 12, 2013)

I to have the HDPE molds and they are good. I prefer silicone molds to the HDPE they are easier to unmold and clean. Acrylic molds are great too.
http://www.soap-making-resource.com/acrylic-soap-molds.html


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 12, 2013)

Do you guys line your HDPE molds or are you able to get away without doing that?


----------



## azimuth (Aug 12, 2013)

I never line.


----------



## stargazer44 (Aug 12, 2013)

I had the HDPE molds and hated them.  They just weren't for me.  I now use wood molds lined with silicone and LOVE them.  No lining, so sticking mess, no gel issues.  

As for cutter, I have a cutter from Bud on Etsy.  LOVE it


----------



## Basia (Aug 12, 2013)

I really like the 5 pound mold with the sliding bottom with the silicone liner from Bramble Berry.

http://www.brambleberry.com/5-Pound-Mold-With-Sliding-Bottom-P5426.aspx


----------

